# Top 40 Hits For The Week Ending August 17, 1968 - USA



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

1.) - "People Got To Be Free" - The Rascals






2.) - "Hello, I Love You" - The Doors






3.) - "Classical Gas" - Mason Williams






4.) - "Born To Be Wild" - Steppenwolf






5.) - "Light My Fire" - José Feliciano






6.) - "Stoned Soul Picnic" - 5th Dimension






7.) - "Turn Around, Look At Me" - The Vogues






8.) - "Sunshine of Your Love" - Cream






9.) - "Grazing In The Grass" - Hugh Masekela






10.) - "Hurdy Gurdy Man" - Donovan






11.) - "Lady Willpower" - Gary Puckett






12.) - "Dream a Little Dream of Me" - Mama Cass






13.) - "Stay In My Corner" - The Dells






14.) - "You Keep Me Hangin' On" - Vanilla Fudge






15.) - "Jumpin' Jack Flash - The Rolling Stones






16.) - "I Can't Stop Dancing" - Archie Drell & The Drells






17.) - "Journey to the Center of the Mind" - The Amboy Dukes






18.) - "Soul-Limbo" - Booker T. & The M.G.'s






19.) - "Sealed with a Kiss" - Gary Lewis and the Playboys






20.) - "Pictures of Matchstick Men" - Status Quo






21.) - "Horse" - Cliff Nobles & Co.






22.) - "Sky Pilot (Part One) - The Animals






23.) - "You're All I Need To Get By" - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell






24.) - "Love Makes A Woman" - Barbara Acklin






25.) - "Halfway to Paradise" - Bobby Vinton






26.) - "Autumn of My Life" - Bobby Goldsboro






27.) - "(Love Is Like A) Baseball Game - The Intruders






28.) - "Alice Long (You're Still My Favourite Girlfriend" - Tommy Boyce & Bobby Hart






29.) - "Slip Away" - Clarence Carter






30.) - "Indian Lake" - The Cowsills






31.) - "Please Return Your Love To Me" - The Temptations






32.) - "1,2,3, Red Light" - The 1910 Fruitgum Co.






33.) - "Do It Again" - The Beach Boys






34.) - "Hitch It To The Horse" - Fantastic Johnny C.






35.) - "You Met Your Match" - Stevie Wonder






36.) - "Don't Take It So Hard" - Paul Revere & The Raiders






37.) - "Lover's Holiday" - Peggy Scott & Jo Jo Benson






38.) - "Eyes of a New York Woman" - B.J. Thomas






39.) - "Dreams Of The Everyday Housewife" - Glen Campbell






40.) - "Angel of the Morning" - Merrilee Rush & The Turnabouts


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

Six by Syd - Personal Listening Recommendations - 

1.) - "People Got To Be Free" - The Rascals






2.) - "Born To Be Wild" - Steppenwolf






3.) - "You're All I Need To Get By" - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell






4.) - " Slip Away" - Clarence Carter






5.) - "Please Return Your Love To Me" - The Temptations






6.) - "Lover's Holiday" - Peggy Scott & Jo Jo Benson


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow, Top 40 music sure has changed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Wow, Top 40 music sure has changed.


Here's the Top 40 list from one week ago...

https://www.talkclassical.com/56512-top-40-hits-week.html?highlight=

Here's the Top 40 list from two weeks ago...

https://www.talkclassical.com/56252-top-40-hits-week.html?highlight=

Each week of the month will have the respective Top 40 Hits for that particular time frame.

The first week of every month will be for the year 1963.

The second week of every month will be for the year 1968.

The third week of every month will be for the year 1973.

The fourth week of every month will be for the year 1978.

If there occasionally will be a fifth week for the month in question the year 1983 will be featured.

Click on the links provided - there's always something worth a spin.

Best,

- Syd


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Many excellent songs appearing on that week's list. Cream's _Sunshine of Your Love_ is very close to being a perfect song. Vanilla Fudge's cover of _You Keep Me Hangin' On_ takes a Motown classic to a new level, and the videos of them performing it are loads of fun. _Jumping Jack Flash, Born to be Wild, Hello I Love You_, lots more great material. A good week!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Speaking of 1968, I bought the s/t Blood, Sweat and Tears CD a few weeks ago. Man, what a great record!


----------

